# H) Orkz W) Eldar,Marines,Necrons



## Mali (Sep 9, 2012)

Cleaning out my closet. Found a collention of Ork Stuff that I want to get rid of.

17 aobr boys
2 aobr big shoota boys

5 aobr nobs
3 custom canons
13 heavy weapons boys tops and weapons
6 nobs
50 regular boys
20 burna boy tops
5 mek tops
part of a nob upgrade kit

Base coated black or green depending on how much ork flesh is showing. 


Want list


~Chaos~
k Sons upgrade kit.
~Marines~
5 sniper scouts kit
Drop pods
landspeeder
Legion of the damned
thunderfire canon
Space wolf bits
~Dark elder~
Incubi
Venom
Shadow Seer
Kablite Wariors
Reaver Jetbikes
~Eldar~
Karandras(metal)
Fuegan(metal)
Farseer(new model)
Jetbikes
Wave serpent
Suport platform (old models)
new Wraith Kit
Wraithknight
Fireprism
nightspinner
Shadow Seer
~Necron~
Old pariah model (I think it would make a cool overlord)
Warriors
Immortals
tomb blades

these are in no particular order or want level.

Let me know if your interested =)


----------

